

Commenting systems: Disqus vs Livefyre - dickeytk
http://jeffdickey.info/disqus-vs-livefyre

======
SKoschnicke
The problem I have with all these drop-in-systems is that the comments belong
to the system in use. I want to be the comments part of my site because most
off them add value to the articles. There should be at least an option to
export all comments into a machine-readable format so that I could take
comments with me when I want to change the comment system.

~~~
dickeytk
So I know for a fact that disqus can export into XML, not sure about livefyre,
but... you probably know how I feel about them after the article haha

